# How About Ol' School Moutain ?



## Ciscokid (Jun 14, 2009)

built  from a 1950's?Mercury (Murray) frame dug out of a buddies back yard,a  single speed coaster ,a "hang on for your life" downhiller from the 70's.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice. I think it's more of a Rat Rod though.


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 27, 2009)

*that what first mountian bikes were made out of old cruiser frames*

starte here in cali or in colorado here a dispute about it


----------

